# Groom...pics



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So, today was yet another visit to the groomer!
I decided to take her back to her original groomer (the one she ended up getting an ear infection at ~ used ear rinse when I got her home though!) ... because Tillie really seemed to like them and they listen!
I totally made a HUGE list, what I want, what I did NOT want, etc... I felt totally "bossy" and like a bit of a "B" but they did do a terrific job when all was said and done! And sadly, they discovered a few FLEAS (yikes!) on her while HAND blow drying her. So, she now has flea meds on. I KNEW the cats needed to be treated, so sadly it didn't come as much as a surprise. I am glad they TOLD me.
Anywho... here's my girl all fluffed, clipped and enjoying her new bone-thing... LOL


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

she's really cute...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you! We love her SO much, it was SO lonely and quiet without her this morning! I kept forgetting she wasn't here!
Ya, they didn't clip anything really, except her paw pads, nails and rear end... they KNEW I was nervous and VERY picky... LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks really great! So glad they didn't scalp her


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks!
Ha ha ha me tooooooooo!!! :whoo:
I made a list told them EXACTLY what I wanted and they did it! :whip: 
Yippeeeee! I just have to be sure to give her the ear dry-up ear rinse when we come home so she doesn't end up with another infection!! Tillie is such a sweetie... i did feel horrible leaving her though... poor thing... a few times and I'm sure she'll be much more comfortable there... they have a great shop and very loving, patient groomers.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice groom! Fleas? What part of the country do you live in?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She looks adorable. She and Lizzie certainly resemble each other!!

Fleas, huh? We have never had those little buggers. Hopefully you can get rid of them.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

They did a great job. Of course don't give them too much credit; look what they had to work with. She's beautiful!

J


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

She is a little princess.. without the attitude though! LOL
I am on the West Coast.. and seriously, (Lizzie's never had fleas!! AWESOME! And yes they DO look a LOT alike.. I'm sad that Tillie has lost so much coloring, all that's left are her little ears and sort of the tips of her tail! The groomer had STRICT instructions not to TOUCH her ears or tail! LOL
We have 3 indoor/outdoor cats and I KNOW that is where the fleas came from as Tillie doesn't spend enough time outside to get them from anywhere else! It was only 2 or 3, so hopefully we caught it before it got "bad" ...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, awwwwww, so sweet, thanks! She is adorable, inside and out... well except for when she is STEALING toilet paper.. or dirty socks... welllll, she is STILL adorable, just in a mischevious way! LOL
It's funny how most groomers are "trained" to cut and shave and take so much OFF and with our Havs we want it all "left on" I think often times they feel like they aren't doing ENOUGH on them... you know? Even the lady today said she REALLY wanted to trim Tillie's ears and SHAVE her muzzle but she remembered my instructions (written AND verbal!) LOL thank GOODNESS!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tillie looks great - glad you have a groomer who listens!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks wonderful! Such a pretty little thing!! Glad she didn't get scalped.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

She looks alot like Sophie!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tillie looks so good.! I was wondering if you are supose to boom your house too? That is what I have always done. Because the flees lay eggs and hatchuke:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I think you are right, Tammy. The groomers feel that they aren't doing enough when they don't clip everything! Lizzie's muzzle got shaved once and her bangs and lashes cut and I literally almost started crying. She went back once since and the lady is like "are you sure" when I said I wanted no cutting. I am going to do this on m own, now. Lizzie too has lost so much coloring. Her ears are still black and she has peach on her back and sides with black tipping. That is why I don't want her cut.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

In some cases maybe, BUT a few fleas is different than an infestation!!
I vaccum a LOT, and washed her bedding. The cats are not allowed in the house for now, still need to give them thier flea meds. I'm sure we are fine. We have had fleas around here before and this won't be the last time, I'm sure!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynne, I hate to tell you this but Abby had black tipping all over her back when we got her at 8 mos. and I heard the same thing you did about not cutting or you will lose it. Well, Abby has never been cut and she lost hers! It happened gradually until I realized all of a sudden that it was gone! She still has some black hairs on her back but they are so scattered that you really only notice them when she is wet down at her bath.

Throughout the years with all my poodles and one peke-a-poo you cannot imagine all the bad haircuts we've endured. We finally started trimming them up ourselves - then you only have yourself to blame if it's bad and save money to boot!


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chewy is Tillie's age and still has the black tips. I have heard the same thing that eventually he will lose them regardless of the cutting. I am so glad to hear that I am not the only one that is "psycho" (I mean this in a nice way) about not cutting them. I tell them when I make the appointment, I tell my husband to STRESS it again when he drops him off and I usually send him with a note. I am nuts! Chewy is actually at the groomer right now. I really hope I didn't just jinx myself! I think I would cry! Hopefully they are just a little bit scared of me.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear Tillie, she is looking good!! and sometimes when I look at the picks quick,I get Sophie,Lizzie and Tillie muddled up,even Abby has a similar look in the photos, I wonder how similar they are in the flesh?
We have 4 cats and they have an injection every 6 months that stops the fleas from breeding if any jump on them, they also have stuff called Advocate [in England]popped on there back of necks once a month, the dogs also have it,and that way hopefully we keep clear of the dreaded fleas.[It costs a small fortune].


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes, they do all look alike! 
and YES, we have 3 cats + Tillie and spend a small fortune on flea prevention and heartworm meds too! LOL the things we do for these precious little cuddle bugs!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh yes I forgot to say, you were worrying about Tillie's colouring, well Dizzie who was a very similar colour to Tillie,went very light around the time he hit a year old.Well now he has just turned 2 and his colouring is still changing, he is now more of an apricot colour,but he also has quiet a few black hairs running through the apricot colour on his back, his chest and face remain lighter. So you never know how their colour will end up, that is if it ever settle down!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tillie looks beautiful !


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

They did a great job on the groom...she is beautiful...same coloring as Sissy...she has the gray/black on her ears, tail and chin.....really funny when the chin hairs grow out....I DID cry when they cut Smokey's black tips lol.....funny I get so upset about it and he couldn't have cared less lol


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

You guys are scaring the crap out of me! I'll never go to a groomer! I'll have the rattiest looking Havanese ever!


----------

